# Größte Plattensammlung der Welt wird geebayt



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/ehrensenf/0,1518,535945,00.html


> Wenn das kein Schäppchen ist: Gegen ein Startgebot von nur einem Dollar pro Platte will ein Amerikaner die größte Plattensammlung der Welt versteigern. Billig wird der Kauf trotzdem nicht, hat er doch drei Millionen Scheiben zusammengetragen.


http://www.thegreatestmusiccollection.com/
http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Worlds-Grea...goryZ306QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Größte Plattensammlung der Welt wird geebayt*

Wo soll man das noch lagern?
Und: in ein paar Jahren wird man die vermutlich nicht mal mehr anhören können...


----------



## A John (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Größte Plattensammlung der Welt wird geebayt*



Heiko schrieb:


> Und: in ein paar Jahren wird man die vermutlich nicht mal mehr anhören können...


Es gibt Laufwerke, die sind für die Ewigkeit gebaut.
Im Zusammenspiel mit den entsprechenden Komponenten (ca. 500.000 EUR sollte man schon investieren) ist eine gute Vinyl-Direktschnittplatte *jeder* CD akustisch weit überlegen. Echte HiFi-Freaks schwören darauf.

BTW: Ich habe auch noch ein paar Direktschnitte in meiner Sammlung, u.A. von den Berliner Symphonikern mit H.v. Karajan. Würde mich mal interessieren, was die heute wert sind.


----------

